# Grass Problem



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

haven't run into this before ...

but i seeded/strawed a yard about a month ago (after a final grade)

not a single sprout


any tips

i have not had any problems getting grass to grow before


----------



## Shoalsfugro (Nov 21, 2006)

*Sprouts*

Supplier problem maybe, we bought a sack of seed same thing. I was told it was old seed from overstock most likely by another supplier. He informed me seed should not be used after a year setting in a warehouse. I bought more from different supplier and solved problem.


----------



## sonny (Oct 4, 2006)

*Your gonna have to do a Re - Seed*

Enough moisture & temperature above 70? Nights above 60? Mix some starter fertilizer in when you scratch up the ground. Maybe us bales of peat this time to cover the seed.


Soony


----------



## North Star (Mar 3, 2005)

Check the soil temp. May not be warm enough. Also what variety of seed are you using? Maybe sling some annual rye in there to get something up. Maybe moisture (which I am sure you have that covered), also may want to ask the customer if they have had any herbicides put down. A pre-m application in the spring will keep the grass from germinating. If it isn't any of that take a look at the ph. Could be out of whack (doubtful but could be).


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

It's been a little too cool for grass to germinate here in the east, Dirt.

I would give it another couple weeks and see what you have then. We are supposed to get some rain today and it will be warm most of next week, that aught to get it growing. 
Or as mentioned above, could be a bad batch of seed.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

tgeb said:


> It's been a little too cool for grass to germinate here in the east, Dirt.
> 
> I would give it another couple weeks and see what you have then. We are supposed to get some rain today and it will be warm most of next week, that aught to get it growing.



I agree. Re-seed it and place some starter fertilizer and lime. You may have to run a thatcher through it to loosen up the soil.


----------



## fhdesign (Jan 17, 2007)

I agree with everyone else, it may be to cold still, check with landscaper or seed suppliers in your area, you probably need to do nothing. Remember to tell them the type of seed you used.


----------



## 4theroc (Jan 28, 2007)

run over it with an spike aerator or a pulveriser just to get the holes in the ground. I dont know what kind of grass seed you used but a month ago it was way to cold for grass to grow.The best seed to get is Rebel Grass Seed or since you probably did it for a builder just throw down some rye. Put down some lime approximately 40lbs per 1000sq. feet. Then put down some 18-24-10 or 18-24-12 starter fertilizer. Then again you could get some cow manure that has been dried dump it on the yard spread it out and reseed it. I gaurantee you that would work. The yard would be up in about a week. But you gotta be close to some farms to get it.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

i'll give it through April


----------

